

The Anorexic Startup: A Tale of Sex, Drugs, and C++ - NYCTech
http://www.theanorexicstartup.com

======
kls
Wow that was a great read, I like the part where the receptionist tells him
that he was a horrible boss and tells him to read the disastrous press running
on the front page of the wall street journal. At a certain level, I feel for
him, it must have been a roller-coaster, but I feel more for the developers
that pulled an all nighter and he still felt that they needed to work the
afternoon, because unemployment was high and they should consider themselves
lucky. When a person only draws a salary they work to live, not live to work,
the author should remember that in future ventures. If you want sleep
deprivation dedication consider giving up some equity. He does not mention
whether he did so. But by the way he portrays himself in the article I am left
to assume that they where probably not receiving an equity stake.

~~~
mnutt
I'm pretty sure it's fictionalized.

